# Questions concerning wild mouse release



## decan99 (May 24, 2014)

Hi, I have a wild field mouse that I've kept for some time. Not by choice but by necessity. It managed to find its way into my house during one of the coldest periods some weeks ago and, faced with the choice of letting it back outside to freeze or find its way back in, I kept it in an aquarium until now. I intend to let it go about two miles from where I live. The area is near a lake where it's very wild. 

My concerns are several. Will it be able to find its own food after my providing it all this time?  How long does it take a wild mouse to set up shelter? Will it be in competition to other mice in the area with disastrous results? Even though I have never handled it and it is still wild will it have a scent that says "people" and be ostracized or attacked by other mice? 

I don't know if I should have any other concerns. I'd hate to have kept it this long only to throw it into an endangering situation by releasing it. I'm totally unfamiliar with these things so would appreciate any input you may have on the matter. Thanks.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Why not scatter a fair bit of seed/mix around the wild area in the undergrowth for the mouse so at least this way he will have a bit of food to keep him going and he may find his own food before the seed you scattered runs out.

And as for his nest, could you not take out some of the nest he's made in the tank and place it in an area that is secure and safe and release him inside his nest?

I'm not sure but I think field mice dig holes to burrow in to the ground, we have a few in our garden and I've seen mouse like animals poke there heads out when it starts getting dark.


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

I think that if you fill the aquarium quite high with sawdust and burry food under some of the sawdust and see if the mouse can find the food. I believe that if you haven't touched her she should be okay. Try not to worry about her I'm sure she will be fine


----------



## decan99 (May 24, 2014)

Thank you, Cherpi and blade100 for your replies. 

Cherpi, my concern about using sawdust is that I think I read somewhere 
where rodents, especially mice, have very sensitive respiratory systems and 
the dust from the sawdust could be inhaled causing respiratory problems. I originally bought some packaged timothy hay for the vitamin/mineral content. It was very dusty and I had to shake it off before I could use it. 

blade100, my concern about scattering seed is that it may feed the mouse for 
awhile but could also attract larger predators to the area. This mouse wouldn't have a shelter to run to.

Are wild mice territorial?


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

decan99 said:


> Are wild mice territorial?


Exceptionally so, and usually attack/kill intruders. I would personally be tempted to keep him and get him some multimammate friends, as multis & wild mice = awesome mix, as they can't read each others signals/body language so posturing and aggressiveness just gets forgotten and they get on with it and buddy up.


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

decan99 said:


> Thank you, Cherpi and blade100 for your replies.
> 
> Cherpi, my concern about using sawdust is that I think I read somewhere
> where rodents, especially mice, have very sensitive respiratory systems and
> ...


Sorry yes they do have sensitive respiratory systems, and when I said sawdust I meant shavings which does still have dust but a lot less of it, what substrate are you using at the moment?

Personally I would set it free, that's my opinion, I think this because the mouse was free to roam outside, unlimited space and taking it and keeping it in a cage seems, not cruel but it can't be a very nice experience. Also as I'm guessing it would probably bite and attack you if you tried to pick it up (guessing) it wouldn't get much exercise outside of it's enclosure?


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

The average lifespan of field mice in the wild is 3.7 months, just enough to reproduce a few times if they are lucky, and then they usually end up as dinner or environmentals get them, i.e severe weather etc. Field mice reach 2+ years old in most cases when kept in captivity/pets....can't be that difficult for them to adapt if they manage that.


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

spoiled_rat said:


> The average lifespan of field mice in the wild is 3.7 months, just enough to reproduce a few times if they are lucky, and then they usually end up as dinner or environmentals get them, i.e severe weather etc. Field mice reach 2+ years old in most cases when kept in captivity/pets....can't be that difficult for them to adapt if they manage that.


Wow I knew that their lifespan in the wild was short but didn't realise it was that short, I guess keeping seems like a better option knowing this.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

I know, it's horrid. Same with rats, they are lucky to reach 10 months in the wild


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Oh god that is just horrible  makes me feel better about keeping rodents as pets though, it really does.


----------



## decan99 (May 24, 2014)

Gosh. Confinement but a long life(or maybe it would just seem interminable) or freedom and a possibly much shorter lifespan. A hard decision to make.

Another member gave me a link to a wildlife 
organization so I emailed them and will wait to hear what they say before 
making a decision(which I hope is the right one). 

Thank you, everyone, for your help.


----------

